# ~ Lee-chan's art shop ~ [No open slots anymore!]



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello everyone^^ 
I figured that the easiest way for me to earn money, is to draw stuff for others xD 
I'll be doing mayor drawings, in chibi style 


Spoiler:  example













​
I'll be taking *4 commissions* at a time:


Spoiler: free slots



1)kildor22
2)Konan224
3)budewarmin
4)JellofishXD


~ Prices ~
You can either pay with bells, or trade with items from my wishlist^^​


Spoiler: Price in bells



1)Headshots: 1mil
2)Full body chibi: 3mil
3)Mayor + villager/ two Mayors: 5mil




​
~ Wishlist: ~



Spoiler: unorderables



You get your drawing for 500k less for each one of these items!
-kimbap plate
-afternoon tea-set
-buffet server
-chocolate cake
-birthday cake
-classroom wall
-kitchen island
-lily lamp
-new years noodles
-sweets minitable(s) 
-twelve-grape plate
-shaved ice lamp
-tteok plate







If you want a drawing and the slots are full, then feel free to ask me to add you to the PM-list. I will PM you as soon as there's a free slot^^​


Spoiler:  PM-list



emmatheweirdo
roseiscrossing
Sir Takoya
MayorAllainah
Blondieboo13
Elise
Boo_is_dead
GoldieJoan
LyraVale
Nymeri
iamnothyper
Hazel_Nut
Peekabear
Krystal10140
KuroKawaiiKarasu


~ Still awaiting payment from...~
-HarmoniousMelody (5mil)
-Illyana (5mil)
-Bubbleradius (5mil)
-MayorMae (5mil)




​


Spoiler: finished commissions



@Gamzee:




@Illyana:




@Sally.:




@gnoixaim:




@killJoy-:




@pengutango:




@Yookey:




@Sej: (free drawing for helping me get one of my dreamies <3)




@HarmoniousMelody:




@Illyana:




@SpookieCutie:




@brightblueberry333:




@DrewDiddy1996:




@Mayorkiyo:




@Karen:




@Bubbleradius:




@Pengutango:




@Mayormae: 










*If anyone is interested, here's my deviantart page:
http://lee-chan97.deviantart.com/
I also have a thread with my own designs: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?134692-Lee-chan-s-designs&p=2340464#post2340464 feel free to visit ^v^*​


----------



## mob (Mar 9, 2014)

Ill update in a min with refs..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mayor: [x] [x]

you're only doing portraits? not full body?


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 9, 2014)

Me please!

Mayor ref:


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

gamzee said:


> you're only doing portraits? not full body?


Oh sorry forgot to add that >.>
I do full body drawings as well^^

I'll start doing them now! Hopefully you guys like them :3


----------



## sally. (Mar 9, 2014)

refs posted on dif post


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

sally. said:


> if i pay extra, would you be willing to draw a villager with my mayor? (human or animal form, either is fine)
> oh, and i'd prefer if it could be transparent/no bg if that's okay ^^



Sure, I'll do my best^^
How much are you willing to pay then?


----------



## sally. (Mar 9, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Sure, I'll do my best^^
> How much are you willing to pay then?



how much would you be looking for? would 5mil okay?


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

sally. said:


> how much would you be looking for? would 5mil okay?
> might change my refs in a sec bc i changed my outfit in game, don't think you've started so hopefully that's fine.


Alright, 5mil then!!!
And that's totally okay


----------



## sally. (Mar 9, 2014)

okay finalized refs! sorry for the trouble 
i'd prefer if it could be transparent/no bg~
outfit is just a floral kimono and my head has a flower crown.

http://puu.sh/7p1cj.JPG
http://puu.sh/7p1ca.png
drawn with beau: 
http://puu.sh/7p1cf.png


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

Ohh I can't see the pics ;w;


----------



## sally. (Mar 9, 2014)

better?


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

sally. said:


> better?



Yep!
Do you want me to draw the mask as well? :3


----------



## sally. (Mar 9, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Yep!
> Do you want me to draw the mask as well? :3



yes please ^^


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm done with the first commission!!!


Spoiler: Gamzee











I really hope you like it! I'll receive the payment later, since I have sth to do now ^^"


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 9, 2014)

That is SO cute, I can't wait to see mine <3


----------



## mob (Mar 9, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I'm done with the first commission!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gamzee
> ...



AHHH! i love it, omg..


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

Illyana said:


> That is SO cute, I can't wait to see mine <3


Awww thank you!!! ;w;
I'll start drawing it now, but I'm not sure if I can finish it today :/ 
It's pretty late over here in Austria hehe ^^"




gamzee said:


> AHHH! i love it, omg..


Awww I'm so glad you like it!!! ^^
Let me know when you have time so that I can receive my payment :3


----------



## mob (Mar 9, 2014)

3mil correct? ^^


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 9, 2014)

gamzee said:


> 3mil correct? ^^


Yep!


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 9, 2014)

Omgomg, would it be alright to request a mayor to be drawn since you're done with gamzee's? Eeekkk!!

I'll leave my ref here just in case! <3


Spoiler



Mayor Lily:
She rotates between the birthday hat and newspaper hat, so draw her in either one. AND i'd like for her to have dark brown/black *eyes*. shampoodle hasn't given me the access to change eye color yet T.T








It's kind of hard to see but she has white hair in pigtails and is wearing rainbow tights*


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 10, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Omgomg, would it be alright to request a mayor to be drawn since you're done with gamzee's? Eeekkk!!


Yep, that's okay! ^^
I hope you don't mind waiting though, because I'll be busy with school the next days ^^"


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 10, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Yep, that's okay! ^^
> I hope you don't mind waiting though, because I'll be busy with school the next days ^^"



THAT'S TOTALLY FINE, I WILL WAIT. Just let me know when you'd like payment!!! 

(i'm at work right now, so right now isn't a good time. T.T)


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 10, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> THAT'S TOTALLY FINE, I WILL WAIT. Just let me know when you'd like payment!!!
> 
> (i'm at work right now, so right now isn't a good time. T.T)



I'm so sorry I wish I could just finish all drawings for you guys ;w;
I usually receive the payment after finishing the drawing hehe :3


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 13, 2014)

Illyana's commission is finished!!!! (finally hehe)


Spoiler: drawing









Pls PM me for payment^^



I'm sorry that it took so long, but I was busy with studying ^^"
I'll finish the next commission tomorrow!


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd love one, please! Dress is spring kimono, and my mayor is wearing a floral headband =) 
Can I get her holding a paper parasol too? If it's not too much? 
Thanks in advance!! Your art is so cute  Please lmk when you'd like payment!

(x)


----------



## pengutango (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd love one, though guess I'll come back when there's another slot open.


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 13, 2014)

killJoy- said:


> I'd love one, please! Dress is spring kimono, and my mayor is wearing a floral headband =)
> Can I get her holding a paper parasol too? If it's not too much?
> Thanks in advance!! Your art is SO cute
> (x)


That's okay, it's not too much haha^^ 
And thanks for the compliment ;w;



pengutango said:


> I'd love one, though guess I'll come back when there's another slot open.


I could PM you when a slot's free, if you want :3


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 13, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> That's okay, it's not too much haha^^
> And thanks for the compliment ;w;



No problem at all! Thank you ♥︎ 
Would you like me to drop off payment now if you're available?


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 13, 2014)

killJoy- said:


> No problem at all! Thank you ♥︎
> Would you like me to drop off payment now if you're available?


You're very welcome :3
It's not a problem if I get it now or after finishing the drawing, but it would be nice, because I really need the money right now xD


----------



## pengutango (Mar 13, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I could PM you when a slot's free, if you want :3



That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 13, 2014)

pengutango said:


> That would be great! Thanks!


No problem! ^_^


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 13, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> You're very welcome :3
> It's not a problem if I get it now or after finishing the drawing, but it would be nice, because I really need the money right now xD



Then I'll drop it off now! =) Can you open? ♥︎


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 13, 2014)

killJoy- said:


> Then I'll drop it off now! =) Can you open? ♥︎



Okay added you :3 I'll be opening gates now ^^


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 13, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Okay added you :3 I'll be opening gates now ^^



Great, Added & OMW!


----------



## Keen (Mar 13, 2014)

I would love a commission, any free slots?


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 13, 2014)

River said:


> I would love a commission, any free slots?


Sorry, no free slots :/


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

Sally's drawing is finally done! <3
Hope you like it :3


Spoiler: Sally's commission











I'm sorry it took such a long time, but it was kinda hard to do, because this is the first time I draw a deer villager (I don't draw animals that much in general lol I only draw humans usually xD), but I hope Beau turned out well^^ PM me when you're ready for payment :3

Edit: Sorry guys, no free slot! Someone already reserved :3


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 16, 2014)

That looks amazing. You're so good <3


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

Illyana said:


> That looks amazing. You're so good <3


Awwww thank you!!! <3


----------



## Yookey (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahh your art is amazing. I hope I'll be able to catch you with a free slot, and order from you some day


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Ahh your art is amazing. I hope I'll be able to catch you with a free slot, and order from you some day


Aww thank you very much ;w;
I could PM you when a slot's free if you'd like :3

Btw your art is really cute as well! <3


----------



## Yookey (Mar 16, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Aww thank you very much ;w;
> I could PM you when a slot's free if you'd like :3
> 
> Btw your art is really cute as well! <3


I'd absolutely love if you could! ^_^

and thank you


----------



## sally. (Mar 16, 2014)

oh my god i love it!! especially how you caught my sleepy eyes ♡ THANK YOU SO MUCH ;w; i'll use it as my sig if you don't mind? oh and please shoot me a message when you're free to collect the payment~


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

n





sally. said:


> oh my god i love it!! especially how you caught my sleepy eyes ♡ THANK YOU SO MUCH ;w; i'll use it as my sig if you don't mind? oh and please shoot me a message when you're free to collect the payment~



You're very welcome! <3 and sure, you can use it as your sig :3 
I'm free to receive the payment now ^^ since there's not much space in my town (full of path designs and items hehe >.>), I would prefer to come over to yours maybe? Since 5 mil is a lot of bells haha ^^"
Thanks a lot <3


----------



## sally. (Mar 16, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> n
> 
> You're very welcome! <3 and sure, you can use it as your sig :3
> I'm free to receive the payment now ^^ since there's not much space in my town (full of path designs and items hehe >.>), I would prefer to come over to yours maybe? Since 5 mil is a lot of bells haha ^^"
> Thanks a lot <3



can we do the retail method at your town then? sorry for the trouble haha bc mine are all paths too... :>


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

sally. said:


> can we do the retail method at your town then? sorry for the trouble haha bc mine are all paths too... :>



Oh alright then we can just do it in front of my town tree and I'll try to get some space free :3


----------



## sally. (Mar 16, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Oh alright then we can just do it in front of my town tree and I'll try to get some space free :3



omg are you sure? i could clear my paths instead of you... ;o;


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

sally. said:


> omg are you sure? i could clear my paths instead of you... ;o;



No its totally okay xD no worries ~ 
I already added you btw :3


----------



## sally. (Mar 16, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> No its totally okay xD no worries ~
> I already added you btw :3


adding you and going on my ds right now, just let me know when your gates are open~


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

sally. said:


> adding you and going on my ds right now, just let me know when your gates are open~



Gates are open! :3


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

Gnoixaim's drawing is finished as well ^^
I had a lot of fun drawing your mayor! She looks so adorable and very colorful haha I love her >w<
For some reason my chibis are getting taller xD I guess I was out of practice drawing chibis in the beginning... after a few drawings it turned out to look that way hehe ^^" I hope you don't mind your mayor looking like a tall chibi ;w; 



Spoiler: Gnoixaim's commish












Hope you like it <3


----------



## Yookey (Mar 16, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor with Blaire?   any pose you'd like works. I just love seeing my mayor interact with Blaire in all kinds of ways.


Edit: Image failed x3


----------



## Mao (Mar 16, 2014)

waaaaaaaah so cute *-* love your style!


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

Aww your mayor is so cute ;w; I love drawing characters with rosy cheeks haha^^ and sure, I can draw your mayor with blaire :3 the price is gonna rise to 5mil though :3



Hazelx said:


> waaaaaaaah so cute *-* love your style!


Aww thank you very much! <3


----------



## Yookey (Mar 16, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Aww your mayor is so cute ;w; I love drawing characters with rosy cheeks haha^^ and sure, I can draw your mayor with blaire :3 the price is gonna rise to 5mil though :3
> 
> 
> Aww thank you very much! <3


Thank you so much!  it's my spring/summer outfit. 

5 mil is perfectly fine  When do I pay?


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Thank you so much!  it's my spring/summer outfit.
> 5 mil is perfectly fine  When do I pay?


It doesn't matter, you can pay me anytime :3 
Since I don't really need it right now, you can just give it to me after I finish your drawing


----------



## Yookey (Mar 16, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> It doesn't matter, you can pay me anytime :3
> Since I don't really need it right now, you can just give it to me after I finish your drawing


Okay. That works. If you at some point for some reason need it sooner, just let me know. I'm ready to pay at any time.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 16, 2014)

Lee-chan, your drawings are so amazing. I can't wait to commission you again to draw my other mayor <3


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Okay. That works. If you at some point for some reason need it sooner, just let me know. I'm ready to pay at any time.


Thank you! I might need it since I'm planning on buying Marshal as soon as I have free space for him :3
But it might take me a long time to get Kiki out of my town xD I'll let you know in case I need it sooner ^^



Illyana said:


> Lee-chan, your drawings are so amazing. I can't wait to commission you again to draw my other mayor <3


You're too kind >w< thank you ;w;


----------



## pengutango (Mar 16, 2014)

Alright! Here's my ref:






Could you draw my mayor with Peanut? Have fun with it.  Thanks!


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm done with killJoy's commission^^ your mayor is so cute, I really enjoyed drawing her <3
While drawing I realized that I suck at drawing paper parasols xD I really do ._. 
I can remove it from the drawing if you want :3 but I hope it still looks okay for you xD


Spoiler: killJoy's commish


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd like a spot with my mayor and tangy! I can post a picture of her soon. 


Spoiler






I can try to get the qr code IF I can find it..
Found it! 


Spoiler


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 16, 2014)

HarmoniousMelody said:


> I'd like a spot with my mayor and tangy! I can post a picture of her soon.


Okie, added you to the list! :3


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 16, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I'm done with killJoy's commission^^ your mayor is so cute, I really enjoyed drawing her <3
> While drawing I realized that I suck at drawing paper parasols xD I really do ._.
> I can remove it from the drawing if you want :3 but I hope it still looks okay for you xD
> 
> ...



ohmygod, it's perfect!!! Thank you so much <3 Also, the parasol looks great! I have no idea what you're talking about. It really is perfect. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 17, 2014)

killJoy- said:


> ohmygod, it's perfect!!! Thank you so much <3 Also, the parasol looks great! I have no idea what you're talking about. It really is perfect. Thank you!!!



You're welcome! I'm so glad you like it ;w; well, I'm quite a perfectionist in some way xD but it looks okay I guess :3


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 17, 2014)

Done with pengutango's commission!!! 
I really enjoyed drawing your cute mayor and omg peanut is so adorable xD love her :3


Spoiler: commish











Hope you like it!!! <3


----------



## pengutango (Mar 17, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Done with pengutango's commission!!!
> I really enjoyed drawing your cute mayor and omg peanut is so adorable xD love her :3
> 
> 
> ...



OMGOMGOMGOMG!! SOOOOO CUTEEE!!! I LOVE IT!!!!! <3333

When would you like me to give you the payment? And, I'd like to do the Re-Tail method, since it's a lot neater than just dropping bells all over the place. The money won't show up until the next day, but hey, it works.

Currently trying to get stupid Beau to ping me so he stays (he's pinged before, but being frustrating today), but I can pop by whenever today.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 17, 2014)

Yay, a slot! I'd like you to draw my other mayor with Mint please <3
Please draw her with a long wavy ponytail and small crown. If you can, add darker purple highlights into her hair okay? :3




I'll pay 6 mil this time <3 Your work is incredible.


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 18, 2014)

Illyana said:


> Yay, a slot! I'd like you to draw my other mayor with Mint please <3
> Please draw her with a long wavy ponytail and small crown. If you can, add darker purple highlights into her hair okay? :3
> I'll pay 6 mil this time <3 Your work is incredible.


Aww what a cute Mayor again ;w; I'd love to draw her <3 and omg you're too kind xD you don't have to pay 6mil, 5mil is totally fine :3 thanks for the compliment ;o;




pengutango said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!! SOOOOO CUTEEE!!! I LOVE IT!!!!! <3333
> 
> When would you like me to give you the payment? And, I'd like to do the Re-Tail method, since it's a lot neater than just dropping bells all over the place. The money won't show up until the next day, but hey, it works.
> 
> Currently trying to get stupid Beau to ping me so he stays (he's pinged before, but being frustrating today), but I can pop by whenever today.



I'm soo glad you like it!!!! Yay :3
I'm sorry I couldn't reply until now, but I'm in a different time zone Q.Q Gmt + 1
If we don't get to be online at the same time we'll just wait for the weekend^^


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm finally done with Yookey's commish <3 Sorry, I was a bit busy with school and exams >.<



Spoiler: commish^^











Hope you like it!!! 
And guys somebody already reserved a spot by pm^^" so no free slots! Sorry!
___________________________

I just did a quick sketch of my mayor, but in my usual style hehe^^ it's more manga/anime looking :3
Would anyone be interested in sth like that?


Spoiler: Mayor sketch










Let me know if anyone is interested, then I might take commissions like that in the future :3


----------



## BubbleRadius (Mar 30, 2014)

I like that type of drawing -u- I think you should put it on the main post so people can request! 
Also are you taking requests still? I love the chibi drawings!


----------



## sock (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh my life..WOW. These are just amazing...would buy one if any spaces were free! I'll check back in the future <33


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 30, 2014)

I have holidays soon, I might take more challenging commissions then! But for now I'll keep them in chibi-style hehe^^
I'm sorry, no open slots right now :/ but I'm gonna finish the next commission by tomorrow, probably 



brightblueberry333 said:


> Oh my life..WOW. These are just amazing...would buy one if any spaces were free! I'll check back in the future <33



Awww thank you!!! <3


----------



## ~Mae~ (Mar 30, 2014)

lurking for an open slot~


----------



## Yookey (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahhh that is absolutely adorable!! Thank you so much =DD


----------



## Fairy (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you SO much for reserving a spot for me! i'm so excited 
I would like the full body drawing for 3mil.
My mayor is wearing a pastel pink dress (i guess it's kind of a maid-type dress) 
She's also wearing pink sneakers, white stockings, and has light blue eyes. 


Also, if this isn't too much to ask for, could you draw her holding a ribbon parasol? 

I would of had it included in the pic, but i couldn't find it anywhere in my inventory. 
(also, i would really love if you could make the ribbons on the parasol pastel pink too^^)

I really hope this isn't too much to ask for, THANK YOU SO MUCH<3 I can't wait to see it when it's done. I love love love your art.


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 31, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Ahhh that is absolutely adorable!! Thank you so much =DD


No problem <3 Let me know when you have time to drop off the bells :3



SpookyCutie said:


> Thank you SO much for reserving a spot for me! i'm so excited
> I would like the full body drawing for 3mil.
> My mayor is wearing a pastel pink dress (i guess it's kind of a maid-type dress)
> She's also wearing pink sneakers, white stockings, and has light blue eyes.
> I really hope this isn't too much to ask for, THANK YOU SO MUCH<3 I can't wait to see it when it's done. I love love love your art.


Awww thank you ;w; I'll do my best! <3 and no worries, it's not too much at all


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 3, 2014)

HarmoniousMelody's commission is finished^^ I really enjoyed it <3 for some reason this one took me so much time xD about 2 and a half hours o.o but I really had fun drawing your mayor & tangy ^^ they're so cute together ;w;


Spoiler: commish^^











Edit: Sorry guys, someone already reserved by PM xD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 3, 2014)

OMG your art is one of the best I've seen on here so far. Could you please notify me when you have available slots? If you do profile pics I would love to have one when slots are available. Time to check your front page for details.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 3, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> OMG your art is one of the best I've seen on here so far. Could you please notify me when you have available slots? If you do profile pics I would love to have one when slots are available. Time to check your front page for details.



Awww thank you very much ;w; that means a lot ;w; 
And sure, I'll pm you as soon as there's a free slot^^


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Will be lurking for a slot ;w; so cute!


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 4, 2014)

Omg, your amazing..........speechless....


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

OMG I would like my mayor with Fauna or Ankha.

sorry if I requested wrong I wanted to do this quick before a slot was filled.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

Karen said:


> Will be lurking for a slot ;w; so cute!


Thank you ;w; I could notify you if there's a free slot, if you want :3 Just let me know ~



Konan224 said:


> Omg, your amazing..........speechless....


Why thank you! That means a lot ;w;



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> OMG I would like my mayor with Fauna.


Okie! :3 and that's alright xD
____________________________

Anyways, Illyana's commission is done <3


Spoiler: Commish^^










Hope you like it!
And let me know if I got the hair length right, because I didn't exactly know how long it should be Q.Q
btw I changed the the prices a bit, would be nice if you take a look at them^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

YAY. if you want you can do my mayor with Ankha instead. whichever you think looks cooler with my mayor.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> YAY. if you want you can do my mayor with Ankha instead. whichever you think looks cooler with my mayor.


Okie xD I actually like both of them, it's gonna be a hard decision Q.Q


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

May is ask what payment will be? TBT or AC bells? 

Also when would I pay and whats the approximate waiting time?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> May is ask what payment will be? TBT or AC bells?


I'm only interested in AC bells :3 but you can also trade with items or tree saplings^^
Check my front page if you want more details


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

oh gosh, I hope I can snatch a spot for when your slots are open again. Your art is amazing! c:


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> oh gosh, I hope I can snatch a spot for when your slots are open again. Your art is amazing! c:


Whaa thank you ;w; I could PM you when there's a free slot if you want :3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Whaa thank you ;w; I could PM you when there's a free slot if you want :3



ooh yes please! do you do reserve spots lovely? c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh darn I had like half of those unorderables in your list but I don't have them anymore. I guess I will pay AC bells. how much do you take off for tree saplings?


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 5, 2014)

Could you PM when theres a slot open? I'd love to get one done by you! ^w^


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> ooh yes please! do you do reserve spots lovely? c:


Sorry, I don't >w<
But there's a wait-list  I'll PM you as soon as there's a free slot, but sorry I can't reserve for you :c
It's still gonna be first come first serve 



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh darn I had like half of those unorderables in your list but I don't have them anymore. I guess I will pay AC bells. how much do you take off for tree saplings?


That's okay haha :3 I guess it's gonna be hard to get all those items, since they are pretty rare Q.Q
I take off 1mil for 20 regular tree saplings^^ 



BubbleRadius said:


> Could you PM when theres a slot open? I'd love to get one done by you! ^w^


Sure! <3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Sorry, I don't >w<
> But there's a wait-list  I'll PM you as soon as there's a free slot, but sorry I can't reserve for you :c
> It's still gonna be first come first serve
> 
> ...



No problems! I'll just be as quick as I can when you open.  x


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok I will see if I can get either 10 or 20 tree saplings.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ok I will see if I can get either 10 or 20 tree saplings.


Thank you ;w; I rly need them xD


----------



## Kildor (Apr 5, 2014)

I really like your art! >w<  I'll just wait for some slots to open . Is it possible for you to PM me?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I really like your art! >w<  I'll just wait for some slots to open . Is it possible for you to PM me?


Sure, I'll PM you as soon as there's an open slot ^_^


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 5, 2014)

Can I be added to the PM list? These are soooooooo cute! <333


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Can I be added to the PM list? These are soooooooo cute! <333


Yep!!! Added you :3
Thanks for the compliment >///<


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

Btw not trying to bother. But how long does it usually take for you to finish art?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Btw not trying to bother. But how long does it usually take for you to finish art?


It depends ^^"
I finished 3 drawings in one day a week ago xD but sometimes I only do 2 drawings a week so... it's always different hehe^^
I'll try to finish one right now, and the other two tomorrow, but I might not make it ^^" your drawing is probably gonna be finished on Thursday then


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok awesome. i'd rather you take your time for a beautiful drawing over a rushed one. Thursday sounds great. just let me know when you would like me to pay.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ok awesome. i'd rather you take your time for a beautiful drawing over a rushed one. Thursday sounds great. just let me know when you would like me to pay.


I usually take the payment after finishing the drawing^^ so no rush ~
______________________________

SpookieCutie's drawing is done!


Spoiler: Commish^^











Hope you like it <3


----------



## Fairy (Apr 5, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I usually take the payment after finishing the drawing^^ so no rush ~
> ______________________________
> 
> SpookieCutie's drawing is done!
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ITS SO CUTE <3 I LOVE IT SM. Thank you so so so so so much. <333
 would you like your payment now?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

SpookyCutie said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ITS SO CUTE <3 I LOVE IT SM. Thank you so so so so so much. <333
> would you like your payment now?


I'm very glad you like it! <3
It's already midnight over here and I was about to go to sleep xD
I would prefer to do it tomorrow, if that's okay :3


----------



## Fairy (Apr 5, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I'm very glad you like it! <3
> It's already midnight over here and I was about to go to sleep xD
> I would prefer to do it tomorrow, if that's okay :3



Yess that's totally fine, just pm me 2morrow. I really appreciate this drawing, it's absolutely amazing! 
tytytytytytytytyty<3


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

SpookyCutie said:


> Yess that's totally fine, just pm me 2morrow. I really appreciate this drawing, it's absolutely amazing!
> tytytytytytytytyty<3


Awwww you're very very welcome!!! <3
and yep, I'll pm you tomorrow ^_^


----------



## krielle (Apr 5, 2014)

Spoiler: kiyo's request + references



i'd like my two town characters drawn together ^^
it's a pretty huge request ^^

Total would be 5m and I'll throw in items on your wish lists since gyaru's outfit is a custom.
Items I can offer to you are: afternoon tea set, aurora screen, blossom lantern, bubblegum kk, ceramic hotpot, samyetang, lazy susan table, sprout table, sushi platter, + a shaved ice lamp.

1) kiyo - self drawn reference front (in game)
-hair is longer than gyaru's
-items on outfit

2) gyaru - front (in game) back (in game)
-eyelashes are long
-has devil tail and wings
-items on outfit

If you have any questions please let me know :3


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> I'd like that open slot if it's still open?
> 
> /will edit with references + request


Yep still open ^^


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Can I have the spot?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Can I have the spot?


I'm sorry, no open slots anymore :c


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Darn. Well... *lurklurklurklurklurk*


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Darn. Well... *lurklurklurklurklurk*


I could PM you when there's a free slot if you want :3


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

I probably won't be able to this week, as I'm going to Disney World this week, and I am going to the kid I babysit's birthday party tomorrow. Unless you would be really nice and give me a slot now...?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I probably won't be able to this week, as I'm going to Disney World this week, and I am going to the kid I babysit's birthday party tomorrow. Unless you would be really nice and give me a slot now...?


Errrm... alright^^
I'm just gonna change my 3 slots to 4 slots hehe^^ I was going to do that sooner or later anyway...
I'll give you the 4th slot


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Yay! Do you draw villagers?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Yay! Do you draw villagers?


I do^^ but pls not more than 1 villager xD
Unless you want 2 villagers together, without a Mayor Q.Q
then that would be totally okay^^


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Could you do Chrissy and Francine and label them Anna and Elsa so I can have it for my Frozen town?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Could you do Chrissy and Francine and label them Anna and Elsa so I can have it for my Frozen town?


Okiee ^^sounds like fun haha :3


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 5, 2014)

Can I please be added to the PM list?  or are there slots for those also?


----------



## krielle (Apr 5, 2014)

I edited my original post!
Let me know if you have any questions :3


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 5, 2014)

Karen said:


> Can I please be added to the PM list?  or are there slots for those also?


Sure! <3
There are no slots for the PM-list :3 I'm just gonna PM the people on that list as soon as there's a free slot, but it's still gonna be first come first serve^^ 



mayorkiyo said:


> I edited my original post!
> Let me know if you have any questions :3


Omggg your characters are so adorable ;w; and thanks for offering me the items <3


----------



## krielle (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks ^-^ Also, if you don't already have a golden shovel I could try and get you one.
You can plant 1k bells into the ground with it and it'll grow into a sapling or a money tree c: It also saves you storage!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

YAY! Another art work completed which means one step closer to mine. I feel like a kid at a toy store waiting for the amazing art your gonna make me.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Wait... is it 3 million for Francine and Chrissy? I don't think I'll be able to do that, sorry.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 5, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Wait... is it 3 million for Francine and Chrissy? I don't think I'll be able to do that, sorry.




I think having 2 villagers would be the same as a mayor with a villager what I am getting so probably 5 million.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

darn, am I too late? ;-;


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 5, 2014)

I love your art! Could I please be on the PM list? ;u;


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 5, 2014)

Im lurking the crap outa this thread


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

*BUMP*


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

Damn! I missed a spot ;( I was sleeping! xD


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 6, 2014)

Woah so much stuff happened here while I was sleeping xD


mayorkiyo said:


> Thanks ^-^ Also, if you don't already have a golden shovel I could try and get you one.
> You can plant 1k bells into the ground with it and it'll grow into a sapling or a money tree c: It also saves you storage!


OMG yes o.o Lol I totally forgot about this one. It would be sooo nice if you can do that for me ;w; but how many bells would you want for that? :3



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> YAY! Another art work completed which means one step closer to mine. I feel like a kid at a toy store waiting for the amazing art your gonna make me.


Omg xD Thank you ;w; I'll do my best to finish it today c: 



PurplPanda said:


> Wait... is it 3 million for Francine and Chrissy? I don't think I'll be able to do that, sorry.


Ohhh I'm sorry :/ I hope my prices are not too expensive Q.Q but hey, if you happen to get any of the items in my wishlist it can reduce the price c: 



dreamysnowx said:


> darn, am I too late? ;-;


I'm sorry ;w;  and also sorry to everyone else who missed the spot!



roseiscrossing said:


> I love your art! Could I please be on the PM list? ;u;


Sure! And thanks >w<


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

I should Lurk more. I missed a spot D:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 6, 2014)

*Lurking intensifies*


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 6, 2014)

Brightblueberry333's drawing is done! I really enjoyed drawing you and your bf's mayor <3 so cute! >w<
Hope you like it!


Spoiler: commish^^


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 6, 2014)

Let me edit this!

Mayor full body please ~
Ref!


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry it took long! I tried to make this ref pic, but it'd take too long. Could I have a full body of both these characters & Make them hold hands? Also could you make her hair long instead of short? so up to her waist? And last thing, Could I have the boy have an embarrassed look on his face? x'D


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

could i have the slot? o;


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO D; (Karen, your quick)


----------



## sock (Apr 6, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Brightblueberry333's drawing is done! I really enjoyed drawing you and your bf's mayor <3 so cute! >w<
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: commish^^



OMFG I CAN'T EVEN EXPRESS MY THANKS THIS IS THE BEST THING I'VE SEEN IN MY LIFE SERIOUSLY THIS IS FLIPPIN AMAZING THANK YOU SO FLIPPIN MUCH OMG CAN'T TELL YOU HOW GRATEFUL I AM!!!!!!!!!! <333333 I LOVE YOU I SERIOUSLY LOVE YOU LEE CHAN!!!! ♥♥♥♥


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

Id like one!


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

ehh i'm really late so i can wait until next time ;v;


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh darn nvm


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

brightblueberry333 said:


> OMFG I CAN'T EVEN EXPRESS MY THANKS THIS IS THE BEST THING I'VE SEEN IN MY LIFE SERIOUSLY THIS IS FLIPPIN AMAZING THANK YOU SO FLIPPIN MUCH OMG CAN'T TELL YOU HOW GRATEFUL I AM!!!!!!!!!! <333333 I LOVE YOU I SERIOUSLY LOVE YOU LEE CHAN!!!! ♥♥♥♥



CUTE DRAWINGS LIKE THESE WILL BE THE DEATH OF ME


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> CUTE DRAWINGS LIKE THESE WILL BE THE DEATH OF ME



IKR! They looks so awesome!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey just wanted to give you a better ref on my mayor since the other was really blurry. also have you decided which villager you are gonna add with my mayor between Fauna and Ankha? if you have don't tell me I wanna be suprised. hehe.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 6, 2014)

Karen said:


> Let me edit this!


Okie! 



BubbleRadius said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO D; (Karen, your quick)


Omg xD I'm so sorry ;w; but since Purplpanda seems not to be interested anymore, I'm gonna give you the 4th slot, if that's okay^^



brightblueberry333 said:


> OMFG I CAN'T EVEN EXPRESS MY THANKS THIS IS THE BEST THING I'VE SEEN IN MY LIFE SERIOUSLY THIS IS FLIPPIN AMAZING THANK YOU SO FLIPPIN MUCH OMG CAN'T TELL YOU HOW GRATEFUL I AM!!!!!!!!!! <333333 I LOVE YOU I SERIOUSLY LOVE YOU LEE CHAN!!!! ♥♥♥♥


OMG YOUR WELCOME ;w; I'm so happy that you like it ;w; 



roseiscrossing said:


> ehh i'm really late so i can wait until next time ;v;


Sooo sorry everyone >w<


----------



## Mao (Apr 6, 2014)

Too late ;-;


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Okie!
> 
> 
> Omg xD I'm so sorry ;w; but since Purplpanda seems not to be interested anymore, I'm gonna give you the 4th slot, if that's okay^^
> ...



4th slot? omg I love you! xD I'll get my refs ready! Thank you so much!!  I'll edit my 1st post! c:


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 6, 2014)

Edited !~

Omg I saw the PM and I was MUSEUM MUSEUM GOGOGO


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

:/ I'll just have to wait then.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll have my post edited in a sec! Need to gather my pics c:


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 6, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> CUTE DRAWINGS LIKE THESE WILL BE THE DEATH OF ME


Whaaaa thank you T_____T I feel kinda honored now lol



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Hey just wanted to give you a better ref on my mayor since the other was really blurry. also have you decided which villager you are gonna add with my mayor between Fauna and Ankha? if you have don't tell me I wanna be suprised. hehe.


Thank you! And lol I still haven't decided yet, but we'll see xD



BubbleRadius said:


> 4th slot? omg I love you! xD I'll get my refs ready! Thank you so much!!  I'll edit my 1st post! c:


Okie!!! <3



Karen said:


> Edited !~
> Omg I saw the PM and I was MUSEUM MUSEUM GOGOGO


Lol the PM-list was a good idea after all xD btw your mayor looks so cute ;w; looks a bit like my mayor hehe^^



Sir Takoya said:


> :/ I'll just have to wait then.


Guys I can always add you to the PM-list, you just need to tell me :3
And sorry for everyone who has to wait ;w;


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Whaaaa thank you T_____T I feel kinda honored now lol
> 
> 
> Thank you! And lol I still haven't decided yet, but we'll see xD
> ...



Oh ok, I'll just stick to the PM list.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

I edited my 1st post!


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 6, 2014)

BubbleRadius said:


> I edited my 1st post!


Whaaa so cute she looks like Nami ;w;


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 6, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Whaaa so cute she looks like Nami ;w;



x'D I was going to get Nami's QR but I thought this would be okay! ;D I want her to look like name since shes one of my fav chaacters


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome either one you do will look amazing with my Mayor. Also my mayor's clothing has a lot of detail with the flames on the shirt and pants and she even has sunglasses which I'm sure will be tricky to pull off so just let me know if anything seems to tricky to accomplish even though I believe seeing the detailed art that you've done you can easily pull it off. Hehe just let me know. xD


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 6, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Awesome either one you do will look amazing with my Mayor. Also my mayor's clothing has a lot of detail with the flames on the shirt and pants and she even has sunglasses which I'm sure will be tricky to pull off so just let me know if anything seems to tricky to accomplish even though I believe seeing the detailed art that you've done you can easily pull it off. Hehe just let me know. xD


That's not a problem for me hehe^^ Im used to putting lots of detail into my drawings :3
Anyways, I'm rly sorry I can't finish your drawing today because I'm rly tired right now plus it's getting late over here >w<
I'm probably gonna finish it on Thursday then :3 thanks for being patient! <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok no worries. Thats only like a 4 day wait. Ill be patient. Well ill try at least. Hehe


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm always too late ;w;


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 7, 2014)

Late again? D: timezones suck. :c
Ah, can you please notify me again when there's an open slot? thank you!


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 7, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> Late again? D: timezones suck. :c
> Ah, can you please notify me again when there's an open slot? thank you!


Timezones >w< they can get rly annoying sometimes ;w; and sure, you're gonna stay on the PM-list until you finally
get your drawing haha^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 7, 2014)

Still have excitement while waiting for my drawing!


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 7, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Still have excitement while waiting for my drawing!


I wish I could do it now ;w; thank god Wednesday is my last exam >.> so tired of studying already xD
But after that I'll try to finish every drawing as soon as possible ^_^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 7, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I wish I could do it now ;w; thank god Wednesday is my last exam >.> so tired of studying already xD
> But after that I'll try to finish every drawing as soon as possible ^_^



Wahhh I know the feeling. I have end of course exams in a few weeks. Im stressed out just thinking of it. :/


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

BUMP! YAY 2 more days!


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Can I please be PM'd when there is an open slot ^_^ your drawings are so cute <3


----------



## Elise (Apr 9, 2014)

Can I go on the PM list too?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 9, 2014)

Blondieboo13 said:


> Can I please be PM'd when there is an open slot ^_^ your drawings are so cute <3





Elise said:


> Can I go on the PM list too?


Yep!!! 
And thanks for the compliment ;w;


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 10, 2014)

please can you add me to the pm list?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

YAY! Today's Thursday which means your officially done with your exams. And I might get my artwork today.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 10, 2014)

FINALLY done with DrewDiddy's commission! Had fun doing this one, even though it took me so much time xD
I guess I was still tired because of my exams ;_;
Hope you like it!!!! <3


Spoiler: drawing


----------



## pengutango (Apr 10, 2014)

Heyos! Any chance I could take that spot? I can post more info in a few.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 10, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Heyos! Any chance I could take that spot? I can post more info in a few.


Yep, it's first come first serve :3


----------



## Kildor (Apr 10, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Heyos! Any chance I could take that spot? I can post more info in a few.


Damn you're fast mate.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 10, 2014)

oh my gosh please can I have a slot?

Edit: ahhh 1 minute too late!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

OH MY LORD! Lee-Chan you are magic! I need this as my profile pic ASAP! I dont know what comes after love but I way passed love at this point! So amazing. Thanks so much. Let me know when you would like me to pay! <3


----------



## fairyring (Apr 10, 2014)

would you accept an art trade? :3


----------



## pengutango (Apr 10, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Yep, it's first come first serve :3



Awesome!! 

This time, I'd like to draw my mayor wearing the outfit below and I'd to include Drago in it. I want him to be wearing the festivale outfit as well, though the feather color is up to you since I forgot what color he had in game. Whatever looks good. :3 

Maybe you can draw the two dancing or something. Have fun with it and I can't wait to see it. 

Forgot to add: Unless you see fit, ya don't have to have my mayor wearing the sunglasses. I know I posted it as optional, but figured I'd mention it anyway.









kildor22 said:


> Damn your fast mate.



Hee, hee. :3 Usually I'm a slowpoke too.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 10, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> oh my gosh please can I have a slot?
> 
> Edit: ahhh 1 minute too late!


Still, you guys are incredibly fast xD good luck on getting a free slot next time everyone <3



sunshinetea said:


> would you accept an art trade? :3


Yep, I would!!! I like doing art trades haha :3 but I'd prefer to do it later, in a week or so, since
right now I already have an art trade with someone and need to finish that first 



pengutango said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> This time, I'd like to draw my mayor wearing the outfit below and I'd to include Drago in it. I want him to be wearing the festivale outfit as well, though the feather color is up to you since I forgot what color he had in game. Whatever looks good. :3
> Maybe you can draw the two dancing or something. Have fun with it and I can't wait to see it.
> Forgot to add: Unless you see fit, ya don't have to have my mayor wearing the sunglasses. I know I posted it as optional, but figured I'd mention it anyway.


Okieee! <3 





DrewDiddy1996 said:


> OH MY LORD! Lee-Chan you are magic! I need this as my profile pic ASAP! I dont know what comes after love but I way passed love at this point! So amazing. Thanks so much. Let me know when you would like me to pay! <3


Whaaaaaaaa omg I'm so happy ;w; thank you so much I really worked hard on this xD but I'm very very glad you like it ;w;
I would prefer receiving the bells tomorrow because right now I feel like I'm about to faint >.> lol I need my rest xD
Good night everyone <3


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 10, 2014)

Slot? MINNNNE

Oh nevermind...


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good Night hun. I put your artwork in my sig. Now to figure out how to save it as a profile picture.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 10, 2014)

I missed it... Le crei ;w;


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 10, 2014)

Someday haha :3


----------



## krielle (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow such beautiful <3

so excited to see my art *o* whaaaa

I'll see if I can get a golden shovel for you.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

If you are looking for certain golden tools I have them all. Just let me know if you need them and how much bells you would knock out if I gave any.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 11, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Wow such beautiful <3
> so excited to see my art *o* whaaaa
> I'll see if I can get a golden shovel for you.


I'll try to finish yours today <3
Btw I already got a golden shovel from someone a few days ago! But thanks anyway <3
I still need a silver axe tho, if you happen to have any xD



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> If you are looking for certain golden tools I have them all. Just let me know if you need them and how much bells you would knock out if I gave any.


Thanks for the offer <3 I'll let you know if I need any


----------



## krielle (Apr 11, 2014)

I have an extra silver axe you can have ^^
and take your time c: !


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 11, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> I have an extra silver axe you can have ^^
> and take your time c: !


Thank you!!! How many bells would you want for that? c:


----------



## krielle (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh no need to give me bells for it ^^
I'll just add it to your payment.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 11, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Oh no need to give me bells for it ^^
> I'll just add it to your payment.


Oh, okie xD thank youu! <3


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm done with Mayorkiyo's commish <3
Hope you like it!!!! ^^ 


Spoiler: drawing^^










Thank you <3


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 12, 2014)

please can I have the slot?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 12, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> please can I have the slot?


Sure!!!!


----------



## applepopple (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey! Still one open slot? I would love one


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

wow I have so many stuff from your wishlist:
K.K. Bubblegum
Hula Doll
Lazy-Susan Table
Lily Lamp
maybe even some other more

thing is I have a Wi-Fi issue atm


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 12, 2014)

applepopple said:


> Hey! Still one open slot? I would love one


Sorry, it's already taken ;w;



staticistic1114 said:


> wow I have so many stuff from your wishlist:
> K.K. Bubblegum
> Hula Doll
> Lazy-Susan Table
> ...


Unfortunately there's no free slot right now :/


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 12, 2014)

yay! thank youuu! please can you do me and Static? heres a ref, im just going to check if I have anything on your wishlist c:


Edit: sorry uploaded wrong ref haha, whichever outfit I fine c: so its the first ref idk how to get rid of the second one


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

that's ok


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 12, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> yay! thank youuu! please can you do me and Static? heres a ref, im just going to check if I have anything on your wishlist c:



The first pic is really small, it's a bit hard to see the details :/


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 12, 2014)

okie heres a link https://i.imgur.com/JLqYTE1.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, from your wishlist I have:

- buffet server
- chocolate cake (I have more than one if you want)
- birthday cake
- classroom wall/floor (i'll check which)
- sweets mini table
- bubblegum k.k

and on my other copy I have

- aurora screen
- hi-fi stereo

so it should cost... 2.2mil I think?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 12, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> okie heres a link https://i.imgur.com/JLqYTE1.png
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, it's better now :3
And yep, that's alright with the items! Except that someone already offered me Bubblegum K.K. and the aurora screen 
That would make 2mil then!


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 12, 2014)

Please put me on the pm list!


----------



## sej (Apr 12, 2014)

Aww! Your art is so cute Lee-chan!


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 12, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> Please put me on the pm list!


Okie! <3



SejxTwiggy said:


> Aww! Your art is so cute Lee-chan!


Awwww thank you very much >w<


----------



## Pearls (Apr 13, 2014)

Can you please put me on the pm list?


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 13, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Can you please put me on the pm list?



Yep!


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm done with Karen's commish <333
Hope you like it!!!


Spoiler: drawing^^


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

ME PLEASE.

Question: Do you accept payment in TBT bells? If so, I would like to have Fang drawn with my mayor high-five-ing.
If not, I'll just take the full body chibi  (sorry if this has already been answered)
Finally got it m8s.


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG YESSS
SO EXCITEDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Id like a full body chibi please!!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> View attachment 39705
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


You might want to look above.. *cough*


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

I can also give stew pot, hot plate, lily record player, and twelve grape plate!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

but he didnt even post the info yet.....


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 13, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> I can also give stew pot, hot plate, lily record player, and twelve grape plate!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but he didnt even post the info yet.....


Oh god I'm so sorry ;w; but editing your post is allowed you know so yeah... I'm so sorry you didn't get the free slot :/
How long are you gonna stay online? I'll try to finish the next one soon, maybe you can be there on time 



kildor22 said:


> ME PLEASE.
> Question: Do you accept payment in TBT bells? If so, I would like to have Fang drawn with my mayor high-five-ing.
> If not, I'll just take the full body chibi  (sorry if this has already been answered)
> Finally got it m8s.


I'm sorry, but I'm only interested in game bells ^^" I'll do the full body chibi then c:


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

aw man thanks anyway, pm me again please!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wanted to get one now because i wont be online until friday this week........ man i really love your art T.T


----------



## Kildor (Apr 13, 2014)

I can also give you the new year's noodles


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 13, 2014)

Is mine... "The next one"!?! DD xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I'll have to re-order the things I owed you >< Some of my friends accidently took them after I put it on the floor ;-;


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 13, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> aw man thanks anyway, pm me again please!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i wanted to get one now because i wont be online until friday this week........ man i really love your art T.T


What if I finish the next one within 2 hours? Can you be online then?



kildor22 said:


> I can also give you the new year's noodles


Okie! Thank you <3  that would be 500k less for you then c:



BubbleRadius said:


> Is mine... "The next one"!?! DD xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw I'll have to re-order the things I owed you >< Some of my friends accidently took them after I put it on the floor ;-;


Yep, yours is the next one <3 I'll do my best  
And that's totally okay, take your time <3


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

what about what you just told me xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

am i after her then? Thats okay if i am i just wanna know who im after xD


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll take the spot! I have a chocolate cake and a sunflower sterio.
I want to have my mayor as a full body
Example:


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 13, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> I'll take the spot! I have a chocolate cake and a sunflower sterio.
> I want to have my mayor as a full body
> Example:
> View attachment 39712
> ...


Omg I'm so sorry but the slot is already taken T____T
sooo sorreeeh ;w;


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

im just wondering, how long will it take? Im just happy i gave you all the info since like i said i wont be on this week until friday xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love my siggy, pengutango made it so the hearts change 3 diff colors every time you refresh or something


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 13, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> im just wondering, how long will it take? Im just happy i gave you all the info since like i said i wont be on this week until friday xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love my siggy, pengutango made it so the hearts change 3 diff colors every time you refresh or something



I don't know. It depends on what time I finish the other ones 
And your siggy is rly awesome xD


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 13, 2014)

Ty, its been orange the whole time xD only turned pink once . -. PURPLE WHERE ARE CHUU

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woohoo pink again!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now orange lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 13, 2014)

Is there still and open slot? o:


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 13, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Is there still and open slot? o:


Sorry, but no ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bubbleradius' commission is done <3
Hope you like it 


Spoiler: drawing


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 14, 2014)

Its. AMAZING <333 Im so coming back here when some people who really want theirs  done, gets their slots (don't want to be greedy hehe) Tysm!!


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 14, 2014)

BubbleRadius said:


> Its. AMAZING <333 Im so coming back here when some people who really want theirs  done, gets their slots (don't want to be greedy hehe) Tysm!!


You're welcome <333


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 14, 2014)

NOW ITS MEEE <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -

YAYAYAY -dies-

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have a ?, is there any way we can pay with tbt bells? ( just wonderin )


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 14, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> NOW ITS MEEE <3333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


If you look at the slots in the first post, your in the 4th slot ^^" that means your drawing is gonna be after kildor's.
And sorry, but I'm only interested in game bells!


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 14, 2014)

for my drawing, can you have me holding a to-go coffee cup from brewsters?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 14, 2014)

Your amazing art is now in my sig too show my appreciation for your amazingness! <3


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 15, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> for my drawing, can you have me holding a to-go coffee cup from brewsters?


Yep, sure! 


DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Your amazing art is now in my sig too show my appreciation for your amazingness! <3


Whaaa thank you ;w; I really appreciate that ;w;


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 15, 2014)

Your art is lovelyyyy! Can I please be added to the PM list? ;3


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Apr 15, 2014)

Ready to pay~ ^_^ 
Sorry it took so long :/


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 15, 2014)

HarmoniousMelody said:


> Ready to pay~ ^_^
> Sorry it took so long :/



Whaaa I just saw your comment I'm sorry I'm late ;o; pls let me know when you're available ;o;



LyraVale said:


> Your art is lovelyyyy! Can I please be added to the PM list? ;3


Yep! And thank you! ;w; <333


----------



## Mao (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry for spamming, but I can let you catalog my stewpot and hot plate free of charge :3


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 16, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Sorry for spamming, but I can let you catalog my stewpot and hot plate free of charge :3



Whaaa that would be SO nice of you!!! Thank youu!!!!! <3333
Can you pls PM me when your available?
Thanks again ;w;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 20, 2014)

So Lee-Chan I just checked and I'm not on your payment wait list. I haven't paid yet so please put me on the list. Hehe ^_^


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 21, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> So Lee-Chan I just checked and I'm not on your payment wait list. I haven't paid yet so please put me on the list. Hehe ^_^


You didn't? o.o
Lol thanks for telling me xD it's just that there are so many people who haven't paid yet, it's a bit hard to keep track of all of them :/

Btw sorry for not being that active recently, I'm really busy with doing my own stuff right now xD
I'll continue doing the chibi-commissions after finishing what I'm doing right now c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 21, 2014)

Kk thanks Lee-Chan. ^_^


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi can you do me a chibi please? A normal one with only my mayor holding a pink bunny balloon? It's 3mill.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry here's my mayor. Sorry if it's too big!


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm sorry, but there are no free slots right now ^^"


----------



## Nymeri (Apr 21, 2014)

Can you put me on the PM list?  I would love a full body drawing ^^


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2014)

can you add me to pm list? ^^


----------



## Hayze (Apr 21, 2014)

Can I be added to the PM list?


----------



## Peekabear (Apr 22, 2014)

I know there's no slots but just commenting to ask to get onto the PM list. There are super cute c:


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Added all of you guys!  <3


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 22, 2014)

Add me too please


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry! I was busy doing my own stuff hehe ^^" But finally done with pengutango's commission c:
Enjoy ~


Spoiler: Commission^^


----------



## budewarmin (Apr 24, 2014)

Could you please draw me with Muffy?

Here is my mayor Nanaba (Eyes are blue now though!)


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 24, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> Could you please draw me with Muffy?
> 
> Here is my mayor Nanaba (Eyes are light blue now though!)


Okie! Added you to the list c:


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 24, 2014)

im guessing i missed it? xD


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 24, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> im guessing i missed it? xD


Unfortunately yes xD good luck next time c:


----------



## budewarmin (Apr 24, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Okie! Added you to the list c:


Oh I'm not sure if the pictures are good, since it looks that I'm wearing socks, but I'm not :\


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 24, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> Oh I'm not sure if the pictures are good, since it looks that I'm wearing socks, but I'm not :\


Don't worry, it looks perfectly fine imo c: if there's anything not clear to me, then I'll just ask you ^^


----------



## pengutango (Apr 25, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Sorry! I was busy doing my own stuff hehe ^^" But finally done with pengutango's commission c:
> Enjoy ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Commission^^



Awww!!! Loved how it came out!! So cute! <3

Just one lil thing~ was the design on Drago's shirt too hard to draw? You could always make it look like the festivale shirts since all the villagers wear those shirts during that event anyway.






Other than that, it's perfect!


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 25, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Awww!!! Loved how it came out!! So cute! <3
> 
> Just one lil thing~ was the design on Drago's shirt too hard to draw? You could always make it look like the festivale shirts since all the villagers wear those shirts during that event anyway.
> 
> ...


Oh gosh I totally forgot about his shirt xD sorry >w< I'll fix it tomorrow if that's alright? Busy right now xD also take your time with the payment, no rush c: and very glad you like it! ~ <3


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (Apr 28, 2014)

Could you please put me on the PM list?


----------



## Lee-chan (May 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry guys, I was really busy with school lately. I have my maths exam next week (my last one for this year omg Im so scared T___T) and Im totally stressed out xD I managed to finish Pengutango's & Mayormae's commission though!


Spoiler: Pengutango's commish














Spoiler: Mayormae's commish











I got some bad news hehe ^^" I might be closing this shop soon, because I don't have enough time for doing these commissions anymore. I'm still gonna be taking some commissions for now though c: 

And btw there's a lot of people who haven't paid yet, some of them got their drawings at least a month ago. You know, I don't mind actually but right now I really need it for my second town :/ 
Thank you ~


----------



## JellofishXD (May 10, 2014)

me!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ill upload ref later!!


----------



## Lee-chan (May 10, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> me!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ill upload ref later!!


Okay c:


----------



## iamnothyper (May 10, 2014)

is there one more slot left?


----------



## Lee-chan (May 10, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> is there one more slot left?


Sorry, but no :c


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 10, 2014)

I'll be paying next week. Most likely on Monday-Wednesday since I'll be gone for Mother's day weekend. And that's a bummer I love your art shop and I was definitely planning on commissioning more art from you after I payed. Oh well though good luck on your exam.


----------



## Boo_is_dead (May 10, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I'm so sorry guys, I was really busy with school lately. I have my maths exam next week (my last one for this year omg Im so scared T___T) and Im totally stressed out xD I managed to finish Pengutango's & Mayormae's commission though!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pengutango's commish
> ...



Maybe you could ask for a payment/downpayment before starting a commission? That way you'll be sure people don't forget about it  Anyway it's too bad I was always too late to get a slot, I really love your art and wish you to keep it up for the future! <3


----------



## Lee-chan (May 10, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I'll be paying next week. Most likely on Monday-Wednesday since I'll be gone for Mother's day weekend. And that's a bummer I love your art shop and I was definitely planning on commissioning more art from you after I payed. Oh well though good luck on your exam.


That's perfectly fine, no worries! At  least you're telling me when I'm getting paid hehe... other commissions are like 2 months old xD
And thank you very much! I'll let you know if I'm planning on reopening my shop again c:



Boo_is_dead said:


> Maybe you could ask for a payment/downpayment before starting a commission? That way you'll be sure people don't forget about it  Anyway it's too bad I was always too late to get a slot, I really love your art and wish you to keep it up for the future! <3


I was thinking about doing that, but I'm always afraid to end up not having enough time & not finishing the commission ;w; but I might consider doing this in the future c:
I'm sure that I'm gonna reopen this shop as soon as I have time c: but that might take lots of time, I still don't know >w<
Oh and thanks for the compliment <3


----------



## Elov (May 10, 2014)

What I normally do is that once I finish the art, I'll let them know it's finished and ask for them to pay for it before they can receive it. That way I won't be taking there money before it's finished, in case I never get to it. And they can't forget to pay me.


----------



## Lee-chan (May 10, 2014)

Elov said:


> What I normally do is that once I finish the art, I'll let them know it's finished and ask for them to pay for it before they can receive it. That way I won't be taking there money before it's finished, in case I never get to it. And they can't forget to pay me.


Sounds reasonable to me c: thank you! ^^


----------



## pengutango (May 10, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I'm so sorry guys, I was really busy with school lately. I have my maths exam next week (my last one for this year omg Im so scared T___T) and Im totally stressed out xD I managed to finish Pengutango's & Mayormae's commission though!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pengutango's commish
> ...



Cute~!! <33 Thanks Lee-chan!! Earliest I can pay you is Monday, but we can figure it out over PM. Think someone else suggested it, but you could take payment up front, which is what I do for my sigs. I was wondering why you didn't even watermark your pics before people paid you. 

I mean, I try to pay people ASAP when they want me to pay them, but some people tend to forget, especially if the art takes a while or they've ordered a lot of commissions from a lot of people.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 10, 2014)

Wow both of those look great Lee-Chan!! Every time I see your art it makes me Want to request more art. Seriously 1 of my fave art shops. ^_^

Please send me a pm when you can so I can access it quicker to pm you when I'm available since I mostly use TBT on mobile.


----------



## Lee-chan (May 12, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Cute~!! <33 Thanks Lee-chan!! Earliest I can pay you is Monday, but we can figure it out over PM. Think someone else suggested it, but you could take payment up front, which is what I do for my sigs. I was wondering why you didn't even watermark your pics before people paid you.
> 
> I mean, I try to pay people ASAP when they want me to pay them, but some people tend to forget, especially if the art takes a while or they've ordered a lot of commissions from a lot of people.


Aww you're welcome <3
Hehe I'm thinking of watermarking the commissions until I get the payment c: I think that's the best way^^ anyways, I'll be home all day long, because I need to study for my exams T__T I'll probably go to sleep after 4 hours, so if you happen to be available & ready to pay then feel free to PM me ~ <3




DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wow both of those look great Lee-Chan!! Every time I see your art it makes me Want to request more art. Seriously 1 of my fave art shops. ^_^
> 
> Please send me a pm when you can so I can access it quicker to pm you when I'm available since I mostly use TBT on mobile.


Awwww! That's such a sweet thing to say ;w; thank you! <3 I'm available for the next 4 hours c: I guess I'll PM you when you're online xD


----------



## Pusheen (May 12, 2014)

Cannot wait for minee!! SO excite!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 12, 2014)

I think either Tomorrow or Wednesday after noon are the best times for me to pay since I don't have much school work on those days this week. ^_^


----------



## Pusheen (May 30, 2014)

?Im just wondering when these will be don?


----------

